# 7lb pompano??



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Anybody see that on FB? Dang monster!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Who caught it, somebody has to know?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Post a link!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hah? Like I can figure out how to do that. You have any idea how long it has taken me to master this forum??? FB is a whole diffrent animal!!! Lmao.

Now that I re read, say William Horton. 7.03. I think it is on GB bait n tackle FB page?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lets see if this works???

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Gulf-B...2207520000.1368584232.&__user=100001945381293


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy shoot I did it!!! What is my reward!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here it is


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy crap what a stud!!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Beast!


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

that's crazy big


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

a pound short of the world record.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Heck of a FISH! Anyone know what he ate or where it was caught? It's actually a bit closer to the record than 16oz. Record is 8.01 I believe in such matters OZ's are a big deal :shifty:.


----------



## Capt. Joey Sauvageau (May 12, 2013)

dang, nice pomp


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

redfishing said:


> that's crazy big


Now that a beast! :notworthy:


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Here it is



Isn't that the arm wrestling dude from Swamp People?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Randy M said:


> Isn't that the arm wrestling dude from Swamp People?


HAHAHAHA now that is funny! :no::yes:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a MONSTERRRRR


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

That would have won the Sam's tournament


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That looks like a Permit, lol:thumbup:*


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I had no clue they got that big... now I feel bad for keeping all those babies!


----------

